# Co2 Thread Cutting



## mrTbeer (24/10/11)

Hi I have a Leland mini regulator like this as my only regulator and it works a treat. It fits with a 9 or 10L keg in the kitchen fridge and also fits in my esky so i can take it with me. The problem (and it's an obvious one) is the bulbs are expensive. Andale are the cheapest place I've sourced them from but with postage they're still dear.

I've seen that people in the USA often make an adapter to mount the regulator to a paintball bottle as these are quite common it seems. However I'm not interested in getting into paintball and don't want to die trying to fill up my own bottles anyway.

I'd like to make an adapter that allows me to attach this regulator to a standard Aussie type 30 co2 thread. But I don't have any taps or dies. (or skills!) Has anyone got the skills to make an adapter for me? I could then get the standard bottle filled locally, safely and cheaply.

The adapter needs to be Type 30 (female) on one end and 5/8-18 UNF (male) on the other end.
I could probably just cut a 5/8 - 18UNF thread onto a standard c02 stem inlet but I can't seem to buy the standard co2 nut/bolt without buying a whole regulator.

Message me if you think you can help or if you see a flaw in my plan.

(I know the easy way is to buy a whole new reg but then it probably won't fit in the kitchen fridge.)








Regulator (as I use it)






Regulator mounted to a Paintball tank





Sort of Tank i'd like to buy


----------



## mrTbeer (24/10/11)

Here's a pic that shows how to make the attachment for a paintball tank but I want to do it for an Aussie type 30 tank.

http://www.gascon.com.au/content/products/...ry_AS2473.3.pdf


----------



## stuchambers (24/10/11)

I had an adapter made for my fire extinguisher. I just took the regulator and the extinguisher to a plumbing shop that also happens to make brass fitting told the bloke what needed doing one week later and $40 it was there working perfectly. I am in launceston so this probably wont be that useful but im sure you can find a place that machines brass to do the same for you. 
Cheers Stu


----------



## michael_aussie (24/10/11)

stuchambers said:


> I had an adapter made for my fire extinguisher. I just took the regulator and the extinguisher to a plumbing shop that also happens to make brass fitting told the bloke what needed doing one week later and $40 it was there working perfectly. I am in launceston so this probably wont be that useful but im sure you can find a place that machines brass to do the same for you.
> Cheers Stu



Just a word of caution.

i purchased fittings to adapt my reg to my fire extinguishers.
I went to a company that deal with pressure fittings, so I assumed that they would sell me the correct rating fittings. One night while charging up my system I got a huge leak. I pull the fittings apart, and one (a socket) had split. I was so thankful I hadn't left my bottle on all the time, and that no one was injured.

Make sure your fittings are "rated" correctly, as you are on the HP (dangerous) side of your regulator.


----------



## rob2263 (24/10/11)

http://www.gasapps.com/envspares.html

Have a look at this item, not sure of the thread dimension on the spigot, may want to send them an email.

737373
CO2 Nut Spigot & Washer - Type 30


----------



## hosko11 (24/10/11)

MrTBeer,
I've also got a Leland reg (the 40 psi version) and want to do exactly what you're after. 2 weeks ago I spoke with a mob in Melbourne who specialise in making gas fittings and manifolds about manufacturing the adapter - Type 30 (female) to 5/8-18 UNF (male). On the phone he said it'd be about $30-40, but he wanted to eye ball the reg before confirming anything.

I'll probably pop round and see them tomorrow. I can let you know the verdict and pricing, and if it suits I can get them to make 2.

But if there's an off the sheldfitem somewhere, then that'd be the go.

Cheers,
Hosko


----------



## mrTbeer (24/10/11)

I can let you know the verdict and pricing, and if it suits I can get them to make 2.
Hosko,That'd be great. Let me know how you go.mrT
Ps I went into a boc shop looking for an off the shelf type adapter but with no luck. The 5/8-18 unf thread is also used for argon gas so it's not uncommon.


----------



## krusty_oz (24/10/11)

BOC have them, part number 105621, your nearest store may have to order them in, I've brought 2 of them to convert some regulators over (they changed the fitting type a few years back). They are Type 30 to male 1/4" NPT


----------



## mrTbeer (24/10/11)

Cheers krusty,
I'd still need to convert from 1/4 to 5/8.1/4 npt is 13.716mm OD5/8-18unf is 15.875mm OD


----------



## hosko11 (25/10/11)

mrT,
Just been and seen Gascon. They reckon it'll be about $40 to make the adapter (5/8" UNF to Type 30). If you're keen let me know so I can give them the nod to machine 2 of them and I'll mail one up to you - we can sort out payments etc via PM. Can you also please measure the inlet depth on your regulator from the face of the inlet, down to the seal? I want to make sure the inlet on your reg is the same as mine. I have a 50033 model reg which is most likely different to the model you have.
Cheers,
Hosko


----------



## mrTbeer (25/10/11)

PM sent.
The dimension you're after is (about) 14mm.


----------



## mrTbeer (7/11/11)

Ppp,Part arrived today, thanks heaps and enjoy a summer of cold beer on tap.T


----------



## hosko11 (8/11/11)

Great. And keep an eye on that white washer on the Type 30 end. Its a bit lose and will fall off until it's been compressed a few times - so I'm told.

Also, I haven't tried the paintball adapter on a soda stream bottle yet as I can't find my bottle. When I do I'll let you know how it goes.
Cheers,
hosko


----------



## beastien (7/1/12)

Ppp said:


> mrT,
> Just been and seen Gascon. They reckon it'll be about $40 to make the adapter (5/8" UNF to Type 30). If you're keen let me know so I can give them the nod to machine 2 of them and I'll mail one up to you - we can sort out payments etc via PM. Can you also please measure the inlet depth on your regulator from the face of the inlet, down to the seal? I want to make sure the inlet on your reg is the same as mine. I have a 50033 model reg which is most likely different to the model you have.
> Cheers,
> Hosko




I've sent you a PM, I'm interested in getting one of these adaptors. I'd like to get an adaptor that goes 5/8" UNF (for the leland regulator) straight to a sodastream bottle, but it's proving difficult to find anyone that will make it.

Is there still anyone out there making custom adaptors?

Also did you ever try the paintball adaptor on the sodastream bottle?


----------



## hosko11 (7/1/12)

beastien said:


> I've sent you a PM, I'm interested in getting one of these adaptors. I'd like to get an adaptor that goes 5/8" UNF (for the leland regulator) straight to a sodastream bottle, but it's proving difficult to find anyone that will make it.
> 
> Is there still anyone out there making custom adaptors?
> 
> Also did you ever try the paintball adaptor on the sodastream bottle?


Hey beastien,
Just got your PM. I had Gascon - http://www.gascon.com.au/ here in Melbourne make them up. You could contact them and see if they are happy to make one for you. Pricing was around $40. Unfortunately I've lost my notebook which had the name of the chap I dealt with. I've attached a photo of the 2 adapters they made so you can send that to them if they need prompting. I'd also suggest asking if they can make the neck of the adapter a bit shorter.





Re the paintball adapter, no go. The thread is correct, but the thread doesn't extend far enough into the adapter. Paintball tank valves have a non threaded part beyond the thread which the adapter was machined to cater for. I'm going to look at machining an insert I can put in the adapter that will depress the sodastream bottle pin.

Let me know if you have problems with Gascon and I can give them a ring.
Cheers,
Paul


----------



## beastien (7/1/12)

Ppp said:


> Hey beastien,
> Just got your PM. I had Gascon - http://www.gascon.com.au/ here in Melbourne make them up. You could contact them and see if they are happy to make one for you. Pricing was around $40. Unfortunately I've lost my notebook which had the name of the chap I dealt with. I've attached a photo of the 2 adapters they made so you can send that to them if they need prompting. I'd also suggest asking if they can make the neck of the adapter a bit shorter.
> 
> View attachment 51516
> ...



I will give them a call, Looks like this is my only option to adapt the regulator to a sodastream bottle (along with a sodastream adaptor).


I had a feeling the paintball adaptors wouldn't work correctly without modification, it's a pity because they make an adaptor for leland regulators to paintball cylinders in the states.


Thanks for the information, If I have any trouble, I'll give you a yell.

Cheers,
Brendan


----------



## beastien (9/1/12)

Called gascon today, they weren't very helpful over the phone. I'll have to send the picture.

Any chance of getting a picture of the end of the fitting that goes into the regulator? particularly
the sealing face. I'm trying to figure out what fitting they've used.

Cheers
Brendan.


----------



## hosko11 (9/1/12)

beastien said:


> Called gascon today, they weren't very helpful over the phone. I'll have to send the picture.
> 
> Any chance of getting a picture of the end of the fitting that goes into the regulator? particularly
> the sealing face. I'm trying to figure out what fitting they've used.
> ...


Hi Brendan,
Shoot the picture through to them and let me know how that goes. It seems they've machined up the 5/8" UNF male fitting and then solder/brazed the type 30 fitting into the UNF fitting. I've taken a photo of the reg end. Please note I've got a sodastream adapter attached to the type 30 fitting. They did include a lock nut on the 5/8" UNF end as shown in the photo in my previous post, but this latest photo doesn't include it as there's no need for it.
Hope this helps.
Cheers,
Paul


----------



## beastien (10/1/12)

Thanks Paul, that did the trick. I sent both pictures, a got a reply straight away  saying one of the guys there
remembered the fitting, he gave me a price and said it would take 3-4 days.
I also mentioned the point you made about the stem length, and asked them to make the stem as short as possible.

Will let you know how things go.

Cheers
Brendan.


----------



## Black n Tan (11/9/14)

Has anyone recently bought a Type 30 (female) to 5/8-18 UNF (male) adaptor to connect a standard CO2 bottle to the Leland reg? Anyone have a schematic (I sent the photos above but they were not enough);I contacted Gascon and they need me to bring in the regulator and have quoted $105, which seems steep.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/2/16)

Digging an old thread up here. Rercently purchased one of the Keg King style bulb regulators. Piece of sh*t, hasn't worked first go, sprayed leak detector on the regulator and leaks out of almost every possible place, useless.

I am contemplating biting the bullet and going for one of these Leland regs knowing they are good (use B&T's first hand). But I stumbled across this http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/HIGH-QUALITY-MINI-CO2-REGULATOR-HOMEBREW-FITS-PAINTBALL-CYLINDER-/271992281890?hash=item3f5400db22 which doesn't specify that it is Leland nor does it have it on the gauge. I notice above there is a "Brewers Edge" logo on the gauge so wondering if it is the same body but just a third party gauge or if its a cheap knock off and I'm likely to run into trouble? Guess I'm covered by eBay nonetheless but it's the hassle of all that. I've also screwed myself being unable to use the Keg King reg for a quick keg dispense this weekend so will need to cart a 6kg bottle and reg to dispense half a keg :S........... thoughts?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/2/16)

Refer to same query and hopefully answers here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/89688-Leland-mini-CO2-bulb-cartridge-regulators


----------

